# Neuen Pc kaufen (2014+)



## mikoderti (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 
ich möchte mir einen neuen Pc kaufen und bräuchte eure Hilfe/Meinung dazu. Mein alter Rechner ist über 5 Jahre alt, also nicht wirklich wiederverwertbar. 

Mit dem Rechner sollen alle zukünftigen (2014-2015) Games auf max oder sehr guten Einstellungen laufen (z.B. ESO, Thief, The Devision, Watch Dogs, Witcher 3 usw.). Ob im Spiel z.B. der Schatten jetzt auf Ultra oder Hoch steht ist mir nicht so wichtig, sollte also schon im gesunden Maß an Preis/Leistung vorhanden sein. Irgendwann in den nächsten Jahren werde ich ihn auch für Videobearbeitung auf Laienniveau gebrauchen. Ich habe vor es mir bei Hardwareversand zu bestellen und dort zusammen bauen zu lassen. Das ist meine derzeitige Zusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 780 Ti Windforce 608,46 €        

SSD Festplatte: Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 250GB SATA 6Gb/s     142,99 €        

Motherboard: MSI H87-G43, ATX, Sockel 1150     102,55 €        

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150, ohne Kühler     217,24 €    

OEM Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation     79,00 €    

CPU Kühler: Artic Cooling Freezer 13 OC     38,70 €    

Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 66,14€

Normale Festplatte: Seagate barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 75,05 €

Gehäuse: Aerocool Mechatron Midi-Tower - schwarz 72,25 €    

Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-700W 80+Gold     114,47 €

Gesamtpreis ~1500€

Würde gerne bei Intel und Nvidia bleiben. Meine zusätzlichen Fragen wären:
Ist das System so in Ordnung oder passt ein Teil nicht so gut mit einem anderen zusammen?

Sind manche Einzelteile zu teuer gewählt und können ohne spürbaren Leistungsverlust billiger ersetzt werden?

Lohnt es sich überhaupt einen so teuren Rechner zu kaufen oder reicht einer für ca. 1000 Euro für diese Spiele aus?

Der von mir gewählte CPU-Kühler ist recht groß, passt er mit den anderen Komponenten gut aufs Motherboard (platzmäßig)? Da HV Kühler nicht verbaut müsste ich den selbst einbauen (was ich noch nie gemacht habe), daher die Frage.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Wenn sonst noch irgendwelche Infos oder vielleicht direkte Links zu den Komponenten nötig sind, suche ich sie raus und füge sie an. Sagt also einfach bescheid wenn irgendwas fehlt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

AN sich FAST alles sehr gut. Nur:

 - die GTX 780 Ti ist zwar Top, aber auch sauteuer. Da musst Du selber wissen, ob du das ausgeben willst oder nicht mit weniger FPS lebst und früher aufrüstest, dafür aber nur die Hälfte ausgibst für eine GTX 770. Die GTX 770 ist bereits eine Top-Karte, da "musst" du halt etwas früher erneut aufrüsten, aber dann bekommst Du für das, was die GTX 770 noch gebraucht bringt, plus den gesparten 300€ wiederum eine Karte, die vermutlich sogar besser als die 780 Ti ist. Dazwischen läge die AMD R9 290, die ist sogar etwas besser als die GTX 780, aber schwächer als die GTX 780 Ti, kostet aber dabei nur 400€ mit einem leisen Kühler

 Allerdings wird Dir vor allem für die noch ausstehenden Spiele niemand sagen können, was die verlangen. Für "hohe" Einstellungen reicht eine GTX 770 sicher aus, aber die Hersteller lassen sich oft für einen "Ultra"-Modus was einfallen, was unnötig viel Leistung frisst, aber kaum besser aussieht. Dann kann man halt "werben", dass die Grafik so "krass" ist, dass erst eine GTX 780 ausreicht  und/oder sie wollen dafür sorgen, dass das Game zwar jetzt an sich "unspielbar" ist bei Ultra, aber dafür in 4-5 Jahren noch gut aussieht und eine DANN moderne Mittelklassekarte schon reicht. Andere Games verzichten einfach auf so einen Modus, damit selbst "Ultra" mit ner Karte für 300€ problemlos geht. 

 Ich weiß halt nicht, ob Dir das klar ist oder ob Du wirklich unbedingt alles auf möglichst hohen Details spielen willst und die 300€ Aufpreis daher "okay" für dich sind.



 - 16GB RAM wirst Du nicht brauchen, 8GB reichen. Und so oder so: PC3-12800U ist das passende (DDR3-1600)


 - die Festplatte ist zu teuer, das mit der mini-SSD bringt dir da auch nix, da Windows ja auf die separate SSD kommen wird. Da kannst Du 20-30€ sparen bzw. zum gleichen Preis 3000GB bekommen


 - das Netzteil ist viel zu stark. Die 500W-Version reicht dicke. Oder die 580W "CM"-Version, da kannst Du die nicht-benötigten Kabel abnehmen und hast es im Gehäuse leichter mit dem Kabel verlegen und auch mehr Platz


 Wegen des Kühlers: wenn, dann gibt es eher Probleme mit dem RAM, falls das nicht flach ist. So einer zB müsste an sich problemlos passen: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9


 Ach ja: hast Du denn überhaupt vor, zu übertakten?


----------



## mikoderti (8. Januar 2014)

Danke schon mal für die Tips.

Was bedeutet das "früher" aufrüsten wenn ich die GTX 770 nehmen würde? Würde gerne mindestens das Jahr 2014 auf Hoch spielen können ohne mir Sorgen darüber machen zu müssen ob es mit der gekauften Karte auch Hoch klappt. Der Ultra Modus ist mir nicht wichtig, möchte einfach eine Zeit lang die kommenden Spiele in vollster (oder fast) Pracht spielen können. Wie ist denn die Leistung der GTX 770 bei den jetzigen Spielen? Schafft sie noch alle Spiele auf hohen Einstellungen mit guter fps oder muss man mit ihr bereits deutliche Kompromisse bei den Einstellungen machen um ohne Sorgen spielen zu können?

Bei den 16 GB dachte ich mir, dass sie für die noch kommenden Spiele nützlich sein könnten, da jetzt schon ca.6 GB während des Spielens und den sonstigen Programmen dahinter verbraucht werden können. Oder bin ich hier im Irrtum und das wird noch lange nicht über 8 GB kommen? Ist dein Vorschlag zum Arbeitsspeicher gut oder ist es nur nur ein Beispiel gewesen mit der Form und den Daten? Habe gelesen, dass Corsair verlässlich ist.

Habe keine Festplatte mit 3TB gefunden, die preislich drunter ist und trotzdem gut ist. Nur eine mit 2 TB. https://www.hardwareversand.de/7200+U+min/53881/Seagate+Barracuda+7200+2000GB,+SATA+6Gb+s.article, ist die gut?

Ist es schlimm, dass das Netzteil mehr kann als nötig? Soweit ich weis wird nur das Verbraucht was benötigt wird und der Stromverbrauch bleibt damit gleich. Dachte mir lieber etwas Luft nach oben lassen als das Netzteil immer an der Grenze laufen zu lassen. Preislich tut sich da irgendwie nicht viel. Ansonsten, wäre der be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 80+Gold besser?

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich mir auch gerne einen zweiten Monitor anschließen würde. Würde das mit dem System gehen oder brauche ich dafür was besonderes?

Übertakten habe ich eigentlich nicht vor. Habe gelesen, dass die Langlebigkeit der Komponenten darunter leiden kann und das wäre es mir nicht wert.


----------



## Shorty484 (8. Januar 2014)

Auch mit der GTX 770 schaffst Du das Jahr 2014 sicher. Es geht hier darum, das Du dann vielleicht zwei, drei Monate eher aufrüsten musst, als mit der 780.

Das Spiele in naher Zukunft von mehr als 8 GB profitieren, ist eher unwarscheinlich. Und normale Software braucht noch nicht mal mehr wie 4 GB, außer es geht um Videobearbeitung, 3D-Rendering o.ä.

Schlimm ist das mit dem Netzteil nicht, aber eins um die 550 Watt läuft bei dem System noch lange nicht an der Grenze. 

Für zwei Monitore muss die GraKa 2 Monitoranschlüsse haben, die haben aber alle aktuellen Karten mindestens.

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, reicht auch ein günstigeres Mainboard, ohne Z-Chipsatz. Und ein i7 ohne "k" im Namen. Oder Du nimmst den günstigeren Xeon E3, das ist im prinzip ein i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Die brauchst Du aber nicht, wenn Du eine seperate GraKa drin hast.


----------



## mikoderti (8. Januar 2014)

Wäre dann dieses Motherboard besser geeignet ohne an Leistung einzubüßen? MSI H87-G43 Gaming, ATX, Sockel 1150

CPU wäre dann die Intel Core i7-4770 Box, LGA1150 besser?

Habe eben bei HV nachgefragt und sie verbauen nicht mal die Backplate für den CPU Kühler (auch wenn man direkt danach fragt). Das würde bedeuten ich müsste das ganze Motherboard aus dem Gehäuse nehmen um es zu montieren, was ich nicht wirklich will. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Alternative zu dem oben genannten CPU Kühler der kleiner ist und direkt mit verbaut werden kann? Lohnt sich ein extra Kühler überhaupt oder würde der boxed reichen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. Januar 2014)

Dann nimm lieber den Xeon E3 1230v3. Der ist bis auf 0,1 GHz weniger Takt und der grafikeinheit genau der i7 4770, aber deutlich günstiger.

Also je nach Gehäuse haben die da wo der kühler drankommen wird auch von hinten eine Art Loch, sodass man das Mainboard drin lassen kann. Ansonsten reicht auch ein leichter kühler aus, wenn du nicht übertaktest. Ab welchem Gewicht die kühler verbauen, weiß ich aber nicht.
Der Boxed reicht, wenn einer dabei ist auch, ist aber nicht wirklich leise.


----------



## Shorty484 (8. Januar 2014)

Das Mainboard hat keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung des PCs, hier ist nur wichtig welche Anschlüsse Du selber brauchst und haben willst. Im Großen und ganzen sind die aber alle gleich. Es würde auch eins um die 80 Euro völlig reichen.

Das mit dem Xeon ist völlig richtig, nur achte dann darauf, das dieser vom Mainboard auch unterstützt wird. Bei dem genannten MSI H87 steht er z. B. nicht in den techn. Daten.

Dann könntest Du z.B. dieses nehmen
MSI H87-G43, ATX, Sockel 1150
oder das
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=79851&agid=2241&apop=2


----------



## mikoderti (8. Januar 2014)

Habe oben mal die Liste aktualisiert und mit Links versehen. 
Mir ist bei den Einzelteilen wichtig, dass sie auch eine gute Qualität haben und nicht ein Nebenprodukt, der zwar billiger ist, aber dafür die Qualität sich nicht so gut bewährt hat. Ist der Xeon wirklich gut und so verlässlich wie der 4770? Wenn die igpu bei dem Xeon fehlt, heißt das, ich kann mit dem Rechner nichts machen wenn die Grafikkarte mal streikt?

Kann man bei den heutigen CPUs wirklich auf einen extra Kühler verzichten? Würde die CPU gerne länger als 1-2 Jahre nutzen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. Januar 2014)

Also ein Xeon ist ganz sicher kein billigprodukt. Es ist ein Intel Prozessor, der mit der gleichen Qualität gefertigt wird wie alle anderen auch, aber eigentlich für Server gedacht ist (daher keine Grafikeinheit). Da das den Spieler aber  Nicht stört, wird er für solche interessant. Dass er schlechter als ein i7 ist, im Bezug auf Qualität, Verarbeitung und so weiter ist daher sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich wenn nicht sogar quatsch 
Wenn die Grafikkarte dann mal streikt kannst du den pc nicht so einfach nutzen, das ist richtig. Aber mal ehrlich. So oft wie das passiert und so schnell wie man eine neue Karte oder eine alte Übergangsweise eingebaut hat, rechtfertigt das nicht den höheren Preis eines i7. Das wäre ja blöd, so viel mehr zu zahlen, nur für den Fall, dass die Grafikkarte mal schlapp macht.

Und bei jedem anderen Bauteil, das schlapp macht, kannst du den PC eh nicht mehr benutzen, es ist also eh Luxus, dass man bei einer kaputten Grafikkarte noch eine zweite Option hat.

Ja, sonst würde Intel ja andauern für Garantie aufkommen müssen. Die boxed kühler halten die CPU auf guten Temperaturen, sind aber nicht so leise wie andere.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Jo, zB das MSI H87-G43, was shorty nennt, ist ein sehr ordentliches Board, und mehr muss ein Board auch nicht kosten. und der Xeon war ja auch mein Rat, wenn Du nicht übertakten willst. Und ja: da die Grafikeinheit fehlt, könntest Du nichts machen, FALLS mal die Grafikkarte defekt ist.

Wenn Du willst, dann nimm ruhig doch das mit dem 4770k + Z87-Board. Übertakten ist inzwischen und vor allem beim Sockel 1150 sehr einfach. Die CPUs takten sowieso bei Bedarf höher als "Normtakt", und die Z87-Boards bieten sehr einfache Übertaktung ohne echte Gefahren. Erst wenn man in die Detail-Menüs geht und nochmal weitere 10% oder so rausholen will, kann es langsam kritisch werden, also wenn Du mit dem Grundmenü locker auf zB 4,5GHz kommst, könntest Du vlt. in den tiefergehenden Menüs auch 4,6 oder 4,7 erreichen und auch mehr - DAS wäre aber dann eher was für Leute, die sich wirklich gut informiert haben. 

Beim Gehäuse hat so gut wie jedes moderne ein großes Loch in der Platte, auf der das Board verschraubt wird. Auch das, was Du rausgesucht hast, siehst du hier auf dem Bild innen links oben im Gehäuse http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2010/04/Aerocool-CyborgX-07.jpg Das Loch ist genau auf Höhe der CPU. Wenn Du dann bei der Kühlermontage das (vorne gesehen) rechte Seitenteil des Gehäuses auch abmachst, kommst Du also auch ohne Board-Ausbau "unter" das Board ran, falls es für den Kühler nötig sein sollte, dort etwas zu verschrauben oder so. Das hängt halt vom Kühler ab je größer und teurer, desto eher muss man auch "unterm Board" was machen.

Wenn Du gar nicht übertakten willst, dann reicht aber locker ein Kühler wie der hier Cooler Master Hyper 103  ganz OHNE Kühler geht es aber nicht. Der bei der "boxed"-Version der CPUs mitgelieferte Lüfter ist aber nicht grad leise, daher sollte man halt doch mind. einen Kühler ab 15€ dazunehmen.

Bei dem Gehäuse musst du aber aufpassen, da passen Grafikkarten "nur" bis 29cm rein. Die GTX 770 oder 780 haben zwar idR eher 27cm, aber evlt. sind es je nach Kühler der Herstellers vlt dann doch mal etwas mehr, und zudem weißt Du nicht, was vlt in der Zukunft mal sein wird. Das Gehäuse hat auch noch nicht mal vorne USB3.0. Ich würde da ehrlich gesagt ein anderes nehmen. Vlt eines von diesen: Sharkoon T28 red (Window-Kit), ohne Netzteil oder Aerocool Mechatron Midi-Tower - schwarz die haben mehr Platz und auch USB3.0


----------



## Shorty484 (8. Januar 2014)

Billige "Nebenprodukte" gibt es höchstens noch bei Netzteilen und Gehäusen. Auch beim i7 weiß keiner ob der zuverlässig ist und nicht nach sechs Monaten kaputt gehen kann. Auch ein Mainbord für 150 Euro kann schneller kaputt gehen wie eins für 60 Euro.

Die Onboard Grafik ist mit dem Xeon nicht nutzbar, das ist richtig. Aber WENN die Grafikkarte mal kaputt geht, wird diese eh durch eine neue ersetzt, weil Onboard eh für Spiele völlig untauglich ist . Da muss man eben entscheiden, ob man den Aufpreis zum i7 in Kauf nehmen will, auch wenn man die Onboard Grafik nie brauchen wird, oder ob man das Geld halt lieber spart oder wo anders investiert. Zudem wird auch die GraKa im Normalfall alle paar Jahre erneuert.

Kaputt geht die CPU durch den Standartlüfter natürlich nicht, der kühlt schon ausreichend. Nur sind diese Kühler meistens etwas lauter.


----------



## mikoderti (8. Januar 2014)

Ok, habt mich zum Xeon überzeugt.^^ Bei der Auswahl im Konfigurator sind jedoch alle ohne Kühler, das heißt ein extra Kühler muss auf jeden Fall rein. Im Konfigurator scheinen nicht alle Produkte auswählbar, denn der Cooler Master Hyper 103 wird nicht angezeigt.

Ist denn der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) gut und würde mit dem neuen Gehäuse Aerocool Mechatron Midi-Tower - schwar*z *passen? Habe noch nie einen Kühler verbaut und würde nur ungern irgendwas kaputtmachen, falsch machen oder vergessen, daher bin ich über jede Info ob der eine gut oder schlecht ist und ob der Einbau bei dem Probleme macht, sehr freuen. 

Die CPU, Gehäuse und Board sind oben nun aktualisiert.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Hast du denn "nach Preis" sortiert? Das wäre das einfachste, wenn du was nicht findest, aber weißt, dass es an sich zB 15 bis 25€ kosten soll.

Der Macho ist Top, der ist halt an sich aber eher was für Übertakter, aber es schadet natürlich nichts, wenn Du denn auch ohne Übertaktung nimmst. Man muss halt nur aufpassen wegen der RAM-Riegel, ob das wirklich passt. Es MÜSSTE an sich gehen, denn der "Arsch" des Kühlers zeigt nach hinten, wie man hier erahnen kann: http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/1280/808612_3__46322-3.jpg  da geht ein Teil des Kühlers deutlich nach "hinten" weg, so dass "nach vorne", wo das RAM kommt, Raum für den Lüfter ist, der dort fixiert wird.

Ein Kompromiss aus dem günstigen und dem Macho wäre der Arctic Coooling Freezer 13 CO, der passt auch so, dass der Lüfter noch "vor" dem RAM-Slot endet, so dass es auch mit hohem RAM passen würde. Um ganz sicherzugehen könnte man auch - wenn Du definitiv ein Board ausgesucht hast, nochmal nachsehen, ob es wirklich passt.


----------



## mikoderti (8. Januar 2014)

Der Arctic Coooling Freezer 13 CO scheint sogar klein genug zu sein, damit sie den direkt mit einbauen. Zumindestens taucht dort keine Meldung wie bei den größeren auf. Das ist für mich ein Segen.^^

Hab nun oben alles aktuallisiert und mit den entsprechenden Links versehen. Wie schauts inzwischen mit der Zusammenstellung aus? Hab ich noch etwas vergessen oder ist etwas verbesserungsfähig?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

passt alles, Netzteil ist halt unnötig viel, und ob eine 780 Ti wirklich sein "muss" ist halt auch die Frage, aber ansonsten alles okay und passt.


----------



## mikoderti (8. Januar 2014)

Was ist mit dieser Grafikkarte? iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 4GB DDR5

Die Kostet 250 € weniger als die 780 Ti. Aber bietet sie auch ordentlich Power sodass man alles auf Hoch zocken kann? Oder hat diese Karte irgendwelche Hacken? Bei 780 Ti war die Entscheidung halt einfach, weil es nur die von Gigabyte gibt, bei der 770 gibt es inzwischen so viele Varianten, dass ich da kein Durchblick habe und mich nur an Forumbeiträgen von anderen Leuten orientieren kann. Wenn ihr also eine Empfehlung habt, welche genau gut ist, wär das auch cool.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. Januar 2014)

Für eine 770 zu teuer. Nicht mehr als 300 ausgeben, nur weil die 2gb Videospeicher mehr hat. 2 gb reichen völlig aus. 
Die r9 280 von amd ist übrigens genauso stark, etwas günstiger und bietet 3 gb, falls du Angst hast, dass 2 gb nicht reichen könnten

Generell sind aber die 770er alle schon eher high end karten, die schaffen alle modernen Games in nächster Zeit locker


----------



## mikoderti (8. Januar 2014)

Sind die 4GB denn nicht nüzlich wenn ich 2 Bildschirme anschließe? Und sonst ist die Karte gut oder sind die von anderen Herstellern besser? Habe in einem Test zwischen verschiedenen 770 Modellen gelesen, dass diese die meiste Power hat, aber keine Ahnung ob damit irgendwelche Hacken verbunden sind. Preislich würde der Rechner damit auf ca. 1250€ kommen was für mich absolut ok wäre wenn ich damit die ganz oben genannten Spiele alle auf Max bis Hoch spielen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Jo, du "musst" dann halt etwas früher aufrüsten, als es mit einer 780 Ti nötig wäre. Ist halt die Frage, ob Du schon jetzt viel mehr ausgibst, dann hast Du halt die ganze Zeit immer etwas mehr FPS (bilder pro sekunde) als mit ner GTX 770, aber der Aufpreis ist an sich verglichen mit dem Leistungsplus zu hoch.


----------



## mikoderti (8. Januar 2014)

Also ist die iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 4GB DDR5 Kaufempfehlung? Oder sind andere Varianten der GTX 770 besser?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Such einer unter 300€ mit 2GB RAM. Die 4GB nutzen da an sich gar nix. 2GB reichen. und an sich sind die alle gut, wenn die 2-3 Lüfter haben. Asus, MSI, Gigabyte, Gainward...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. Januar 2014)

Ok, bei zwei Monitoren sieht das ein kleines bisschen anders aus. willst du auf beiden spielen? Wenn nicht, dann ist es vernachlässigbar. Ansonsten machen zumindest in mittlerer Zukunft mehr als 2 GB Sinn. Trotzdem würde ich dann zum gleichen Preis die 280X empfehlen, wie gesagt. AMD steht nvidia bis auf physx in nichts nach, es wäre blöd 350 Euro auszugeben, weil man 4 gb videospeicher bei ner gtx 770 haben will. Für 350 Euro und ein bisschen bekommst du schon die R9 290, die mit einer GTX 780 vergleichbar ist.


----------



## mikoderti (9. Januar 2014)

Habe den Rechner nun bestellt. Vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

